# Turnips Selling For 584 Bells!



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey,

Turnips in my town are currently selling for 584 bells if anyone would like to come sell!


I will DM dodo code x


Tips are appreciated, but not necessary! I would appreciate: bells, lilies, roses, mums or cosmos. If I am not near the airport, nooks is just to the left, please don’t run through, or steal my flowers. Thanks a lot x


----------



## Vallyn (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey is it ok if I come over and sell some turnips?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 8, 2020)

Vallyn said:


> Hey is it ok if I come over and sell some turnips?


Yeah feel free, had some communication issues, but got a new code up and running now!


----------



## unravel (Apr 8, 2020)

Ill catch up in a few if thats fine


----------



## Vallyn (Apr 8, 2020)

Ok thank you, on my way now. I might need to make 2 trips, if that's ok. <3


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 8, 2020)

unravel said:


> Ill catch up in a few if thats fine


That’s fine! Planning on being available for a while today!


----------



## Pulpo (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi! Could I go as well? If yes, would you accept a NMT?
Thanks


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 8, 2020)

Omg I don’t know what’s happening. I’ll try to get one more dodo code, then I’ll try via friend codes. I’ll update the main post once the new code is available x


----------



## Azrael (Apr 8, 2020)

KerysEliza_ said:


> Omg I don’t know what’s happening. I’ll try to get one more dodo code, then I’ll try via friend codes. I’ll update the main post once the new code is available x



posting an open code means anyone can come visit (even guests visiting the forum). it’s better to private message Dodo codes to people even though that’s more work for you.


----------



## unravel (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi kindly private message ur dodo code instead?


----------



## Fawning (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come over please?


----------



## Zorca99 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi there. Let me know if you still have any DM slots available, thank you.

Edit: Nevermind, I'm no longer needing to sell. Thank you for posting your island though


----------



## DoomGuy (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come and visit your island really quick?


----------



## unravel (Apr 8, 2020)

Send it to first 3 people

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Got crashed cuz slot is full


----------



## mxthmxn (Apr 8, 2020)

I got booted before I could sell


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 8, 2020)

As others have said, it's a good idea to DM people the codes in groups of 2 or 3. Publicly posting them means you're gonna get a bunch of people coming at once, which slows loading times, makes selling turnips take a lot longer, and increases chances of communication errors.

If you do start DMing people, I would love to come sell! Tried coming earlier, but got booted.


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 8, 2020)

If you got kicked before you could sell, let me know now, and I’ll DM you the code! Sorry about all this x


----------



## mxthmxn (Apr 8, 2020)

KerysEliza_ said:


> If you got kicked before you could sell, let me know now, and I’ll DM you the code! Sorry about all this x


Here!


----------



## Ceres (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to swing by when you have space


----------



## unravel (Apr 8, 2020)

KerysEliza_ said:


> If you got kicked before you could sell, let me know now, and I’ll DM you the code! Sorry about all this x


Me


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 8, 2020)

Working through everyone via DM, hope to get to you all without too much delay. Sorry for the hiccups at the beginning of the thread!


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Apr 8, 2020)

Let me know if I can swing by and sell mine! I can bring some of my pink mums** also since I don't have a full inventory


----------



## Salatus (Apr 8, 2020)

I would love to stop by. I'll see if I can bring some mums!


----------



## mxthmxn (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------



## itsmarandax3 (Apr 8, 2020)

Could I stop by?


----------



## BlissfulFox (Apr 8, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## wakasu (Apr 8, 2020)

If you’re still allowing people in, id like to visit as well


----------



## Toddwin (Apr 8, 2020)

hi, can i please come?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 8, 2020)

Happy to let everyone come and sell turnips, I’ll send a DM when there is space


----------



## Alkylaid (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to come visit.


----------



## unravel (Apr 8, 2020)

Im done thanks


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 8, 2020)

Could I be added to the list please?


----------



## Angelton (Apr 8, 2020)

Could I join? I really need to sell, I’m on a bad trend rn


----------



## Ireuna (Apr 8, 2020)

Can i pop over


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 8, 2020)

Still working my way through everyone, I’m hoping to allow everyone on this thread to sell their turnips! There may be a little delay, but I’m getting there


----------



## SkyeHigh420 (Apr 8, 2020)

I want to visit if possible.  I will leave tip :3


----------



## Grudy (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Moonstone-June (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey, I'd like to come  .

Edit: Nevermind, I sold elsewhere x .


----------



## Theanimalvrossingwolf (Apr 8, 2020)

If there is still room I would really like to visit !


----------



## ShirllMariia (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi can I come and visit please?


----------



## Cariad (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd love to come! I have a few hybrid mums spare I can leave as thanks


----------



## band (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi! If you have the time, could I also please come sell my turnips? I'll bring the flowers that I have.  I've got some pink and purple mums.


----------



## koalyssa (Apr 8, 2020)

KerysEliza_ said:


> Hey,
> 
> Turnips in my town are currently selling for 584 bells if anyone would like to come sell!
> 
> ...


Hi I would love to come! My turnip prices have been awful  
I can bring lilies and bells!!


----------



## dragonroots (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi! May I sell some of my turnips please?


----------



## pinkx2 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello! I know you’re already flooded but, can I come?


----------



## The_Lemon (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi! Could I please come over? I have a lot of turnips that I would love to sell. I can leave a good tip, too!


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 8, 2020)

Still working my way through everyone. I may have to call it a night before too long Been at it for hours, but I’ll keep going for the time being!


----------



## Alyiah (Apr 8, 2020)

koalyssa said:


> Hi I would love to come! My turnip prices have been awful
> I can bring lilies and bells!!





KerysEliza_ said:


> Still working my way through everyone. I may have to call it a night before too long Been at it for hours, but I’ll keep going for the time being!


----------



## bee.bih (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi! if you’re not too busy I’d love to stop by! I can leave a tip for you!


----------



## Alyiah (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi I can bring lilies and bells!


----------



## koalyssa (Apr 8, 2020)

I can imagine! If you can that would be lovely, if not no worries! I appreciate it!


----------



## Canned-Strawberries (Apr 8, 2020)

If you're still going can I visit? My price is like 40 bells dsjfkhjdf


----------



## macosta (Apr 8, 2020)

KerysEliza_ said:


> Hey,
> 
> Turnips in my town are currently selling for 584 bells if anyone would like to come sell!
> 
> ...


Hey is the turnips prices still avaiable? if so please let me sell some! thanks in advance


----------



## Koozyk (Apr 8, 2020)

Just adding my name to the thread in case there's a double line. 
Thank youuuuu


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m going to be closing this thread now, but I will be answering to everyone who has already posted. Thank you all for visiting.


----------

